# Boat trip



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Taking a 24hr boat trip to fish for snapper, grouper, and some others the 27,28,29 of October. Cost is $140 per person, $105 children, $65 riders but if you ride you might as well fish. 10-20% tip to mate. will probally need one night hotel stay too on friday night. boat leaves moorehead city, atlantic beach 8pm sat and returns 8pm sunday. leaving friday so I can surf fish before boat fish. anybody interested let me Know.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

What size boat?


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

100'


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Those long trips are dogs. 10 of us from Baltimore have a tile fish charter in Feb out of Lynn Haven. Boat leaves at 0200 and returns at 2400.


----------

